# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أسطوانة برنامج القراءات العشر

## محمود أبو يوسف

أسطوانة القراءات الإصدار الأول 
  أسطوانة رائعة تحتوى على أكبر قدر من روايات القرآن
  فهي تحتوي على 13 رواية، وحوالي 6 قراءات
  هذا هو شكل البرنامج




    وبالضغط على الرواية التي تريدها تظهر شاشته التي تحتوي على القارئ الذي يقرأ هذه الرواية، وصفحة السورة، كالآتي

هذه صفحة رواية ورش عن نافع للقارئ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد




وهذه صفحة روايتي البزي وقنبل عن ابن كثير للقارئ محمد عبد الحكيم سعيد


    وهذه صفحة رواية قالون عن نافع







    أدعو الله أن تنتفعوا من هذه الأسطوانة.

*ملحوظة:*

  هذا هو البرنامج الأول الذي قمت به، فإن كان فيه خطأ فأرجو من الإخوة أن يغفروه لي ويسامحوني عليه
  وإن شاء الله سوف أتداركه في الإصدار الثاني.

التحميل

  الأسطوانة حجمها مضغوطة 3.5 جيجا بايت، وبعد الضغط تحصل على أسطوانة iso حجمها 3.66 جيجا بايت
  الأسطوانة مقسمة على 37 رابط، كل رابط 95 ميجا بايت ما عدا الأخير 42 ميجا بايت.
  1
http://www.mediafire.com/?xkjdntmvzdz
  2
http://www.mediafire.com/?jjkmd1mutmn
  3
http://www.mediafire.com/?yy3wjvwimfk
  4
http://www.mediafire.com/?lvmjwtjjll3
  5
http://www.mediafire.com/?wz5znnmdhmq
  6
http://www.mediafire.com/?flcueiz2tnh
  7
http://www.mediafire.com/?gmj2ozeo3zg
  8
http://www.mediafire.com/?3nt2mklz44x
  9
http://www.mediafire.com/?ti2jnnynyqm
  10
http://www.mediafire.com/?ymnd2nz5wrt
  11
http://www.mediafire.com/?ndrzzm0enj0
  12
http://www.mediafire.com/?jijmrwuydz2
  13
http://www.mediafire.com/?ybhgnt5qdmu
  14
http://www.mediafire.com/?zwy4mcewrdm
  15
http://www.mediafire.com/?vdzyntkdmy1
  16
http://www.mediafire.com/?wymjdcnn42y
  17
http://www.mediafire.com/?zzoongdmy2j
  18
http://www.mediafire.com/?yimyx5kjqye
  19
http://www.mediafire.com/?xzczjnjgjj2
  20
http://www.mediafire.com/?yyzhmyrjnjw
  21
http://www.mediafire.com/?dhq11ydtdcr
  22
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmzzmezjknt
  23
http://www.mediafire.com/?vmj02nn0ttm
  24
http://www.mediafire.com/?j4mhhy02qhh
  25
http://www.mediafire.com/?nnfwyotknew
  26
http://www.mediafire.com/?g5kh0kztwyv
  27
http://www.mediafire.com/?jzdgwgmt1ni
  28
http://www.mediafire.com/?mxzngnt0w3f
  29
http://www.mediafire.com/?vrforyizen2
  30
http://www.mediafire.com/?gw2imzungqk
  31
http://www.mediafire.com/?tuzcj1mdmt4
  32
http://www.mediafire.com/?0ttjnyjfliz
  33
http://www.mediafire.com/?orgejinyolh
  34
http://www.mediafire.com/?y4wj44tbnym
  35
http://www.mediafire.com/?y5ryzjzybuy
  36
http://www.mediafire.com/?i0mdmduydol
  37
http://www.mediafire.com/?gozyxezjndm
  38
http://www.mediafire.com/?mgnhtrwzzim
  انتهت الروابط
  لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء

----------


## محمد السيد

الرجاء تغيير الروابط على موقع آخر 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمود أبو يوسف

> الرجاء تغيير الروابط على موقع آخر 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


أخي العزيز
سرعة النت عندي ضعيفة وقد تعبت كثيرًا حتى حملتهم
أرجو من الإخوة ذوي السرعات العالية أن يحمله
وأسأل الله أن يتقبل مني ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

أليست هذه التسجيلات من موقع إسلام ويب ؟

----------


## محمود أبو يوسف

أخي العزيز
هذا البرنامج يمتاز بتسجيلات كثيرة ومصاحف صوتية كاملة غير موجودة على موقع إسلام ويب
مثل:
1 ـ قراءة البزي وقنبل عن ابن كثير
2 ـ رواية الدوري عن أبي عمرو
وغيرها

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

الرابط 13 لا يعمل عندي هل يمكن إعادة رفعه ؟

----------


## محمد السيد

> الرابط 13 لا يعمل عندي هل يمكن إعادة رفعه ؟


 الروابط كلها لاتعمل على موقع الميديا فير
بارك الله فيكم
والله المستعان

----------


## أبوعبدالله س

بارك الله فيك يا أخي ونفع بهذا الاصدار

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

الملفات رقم 3 ، 11 ، 27 ، 28 ، 30 ، 38 معطوبة هل يمكن تغييرها ؟

----------


## محمود أبو يوسف

بشرى بفضل الله 
الإسطوانة مقسمة على جزأين على الأرشيف

الجزء الأول
http://www.archive.org/download/qiraaaat1/1.exe

الجزء الثانى
http://www.archive.org/download/qiraaaat2/2.exe

الملفين اللى سيتم تحميلهم
يتم فك الضغط عنهم
سينتج منهم 38 ملف مضغوط
يتم فك الضغط عنهم أيضا سينتج الملف الأيزو
فإن شاء الله نقوم بفك الضغط عن أول ملفين اللى سيتم تحميلهم
و بعد فك الضغط نمسحهم
ونفك الضغط عن ال 38 ملف مضغوط و نمسحهم بعد فك الضغط عنهم إن شاء الله
لينتج لك ملف الأيزو إن شاء الله
أنا عارف إن العملية كبيرة شوية
بس ده كله لوضعهم على الأرشيف لسهولة تحميلهم و إن شاء الله تحميلهم بحالة سليمة إن شاء الله جل و علا
بارك الله فيكم جميعا
غفر الله لنا و لكم
عفا الله عنا و عنكم
نفع الله بنا و بكم
تقبل الله منا و منكم
أسأل الله أن يرزقنا و إياكم الإخلاص فى القول و العمل
و أن يرزقنا و إياكم العلم النافع و العمل به و تعليمه
اللهم آمين ... اللهم آمين ... اللهم آمين
أدعو الله أن يبارك في الأخ الذي قم برفعها

----------


## محمود أبو يوسف

> الملفات رقم 3 ، 11 ، 27 ، 28 ، 30 ، 38 معطوبة هل يمكن تغييرها ؟


تفضل يا أخي روابط أخرى:
http://quickupload.net/4zxxf179apwl/...d.net.rar.html

http://quickupload.net/x7t9me8ihbft/...d.net.rar.html

http://quickupload.net/kua8vsaj0zu9/...d.net.rar.html

http://quickupload.net/b3ipn126xaon/...d.net.rar.html

http://quickupload.net/h8ufxxgts5cd/...d.net.rar.html

http://quickupload.net/5jubs8gngyqv/...d.net.rar.html

----------


## محمود أبو يوسف

الرابط الثالث
http://quickupload.net/uum7a78r670q/قراءات_القرآن_ال  كريم.part03-quickupload.net.rar.html

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم لكن ينقص الملف رقم 3 ؟

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

بعد تحميل الاسطوانة تبين لي أن كل تسجيلاتها من موقع إسلام ويب عكس ما قلت يا أخي الكريم فقد ضيعت وقتا كثيرا في تحميلها فإذا ليس فيها جديد فكل التسجيلات عندي كنت نزلتها من قبل من موقع إسلام ويب و الله المستعان.

----------


## محمود أبو يوسف

> بعد تحميل الاسطوانة تبين لي أن كل تسجيلاتها من موقع إسلام ويب عكس ما قلت يا أخي الكريم فقد ضيعت وقتا كثيرا في تحميلها فإذا ليس فيها جديد فكل التسجيلات عندي كنت نزلتها من قبل من موقع إسلام ويب و الله المستعان.


يا أخي العزيز: الروايات الآتية غير موجود منها المصحف كامل على موقع إسلام ويب
1 ـ قراءة البزي وقنبل عن ابن كثير
2 ـ رواية الدوري عن أبي عمرو
3 ـ رواية ابن ذكوان
هذه الرواية المصحف كامل بالصوت على الأسطوانة وغير موجودة بموقع إسلام ويب
تأكد يا أخي براحتك، لقد رجعت إلى الموقع أكثر من مرة

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

بل كلها موجودة أخي الكريم و هذه روابطها  :

قراءة البزي وقنبل عن ابن كثير  الشيخ محمد عبدالحكيم سعيد العبدالله  :   http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...qid=627&rid=12

رواية الدوري عن أبي عمرو  الشيخ عبدالرشيد بن الشيخ علي صوفي  :  http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...qid=609&rid=20

رواية ابن ذكوان لا توجد في إسطوانتك و هذا رابطها على الموقع لكنها غير كاملة :  http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...qid=776&rid=27


كل ما في الإسطوانة موجود في الموقع .

 بارك الله فيك على الإسطوانة لكن توفير وقت الإخوة مهم جدا فلو ذكرت في مشاركتك أنك لم تضع كل القرا ء ا ت و ذكرت ما ينقص منها لكان أفضل لأن الذي يشاهد صورة الإسطوانة يظن أن فيها كل القراء ات و بعد التحميل يجد بعضها لم يضف بعد فشرح ذلك مهم جدا و الله أعلم

----------


## صوت المبرمج

حقيقة لا تزال الملفات رقم 3 ، 11 ، 27 ،  28 ، 30 ، 38 معطوبة, فهل يمكن تغييرها ؟

----------


## لمهاجر

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق .
ولى طلب عند حضرتك, لقد قمت بتحميل جميع الاجزاء, ما عدا الجزء ال29 ,31 ارجو ان ترفعهم مرة اخرى مع ارسال الروابط لأن هناك مشكله فيهم .

----------


## الباحث العربى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد شرف الدين

الاسطوانة علي رابط واحد
http://www.archive.org/download/qira...raat_quran.iso

الاسطوانة مقسمة الي خمسة اجزاء
http://www.archive.org/download/qira...uran.part1.rar
http://www.archive.org/download/qira...uran.part2.rar
http://www.archive.org/download/qira...uran.part3.rar
http://www.archive.org/download/qira...uran.part4.rar
http://www.archive.org/download/qira...uran.part5.rar

----------

